# Canada to oppose bid for Palestinian statehood



## Ropey

> Canada will oppose an upcoming bid for statehood at the United Nations by Palestinians, says Prime Minister Stephen Harper.









> On Friday, Harper said this sort of "unilateral action" on behalf of the Palestinian Authority is "very regrettable" and won't help the goal of establishing long-term peace in the Middle East.
> 
> The prime minister made the statement as he prepares to visit New York next week for a meeting with other world leaders whose nations are part of the military alliance that ousted Libyan dictator Moammar Gadhafi.
> 
> Also next Tuesday, Harper will attend a high-level meeting at the United Nations on improving maternal and child health in poor nations  a cause that Harper has been championing for more than a year.
> 
> On Wednesday, Harper's focus will be on the economy as he attends a business roundtable hosted by the New York Stock Exchange.



Canada to oppose bid for Palestinian statehood




> Harper rejects Palestinian statehood bid


​


> We view this unilateral action on behalf of the Palestinian Authority to be not helpful, Harper said during a stop in Saskatoon.
> 
> No unilateral actions like this are helpful in terms of establishing a long-run peace in the Middle East. Canada views the action as very regrettable and we will be opposing it at the United Nations.





> Foreign Affairs Minister John Baird, who will be accompanying Harper to New York, has already expressed Canadas opposition to the Palestinian plan. Canada supports a two-state solution to the conflict but only after a negotiated settlement between the Palestinians and the Israelis.



Canada News: Harper rejects Palestinian statehood bid


----------



## Jos

Harper is bought and paid for by the Canadian Jewish lobby


> Canada&#8217;s Israel Lobby
> Canada&#8217;s relations with the Arab/Muslim world are second in importance and difficulty only to its relationship with the United States. The one serious threat to Canadian citizens now stems from the mounting anger of Arabs and other Muslims, fomented largely by Israel&#8217;s long-standing occupation of Palestine. The Mid-East conflict has for sixty years been the principal issue on the agenda of the UN General Assembly, a body in which Canadians like to shine. Trade with the Middle East, while modest, is largely in manufactured goods, the sort favoured by Canadian exporters.
> 
> Canada&#8217;s foreign policy, however, fails to reflect these concerns. Its votes in the UN General Assembly and other international bodies are closer in support of Israel than those of any other nation apart from the United States and its five Pacific satellites. Prime Minister Harper&#8217;s personal statements are more biased towards Israel than those of any other leader. (1) This imbalance does not accord with the advice of the men and women employed by Canada to determine and implement its interests in the Middle East.


The Progressive Mind » Canada

*Soon*


----------



## Unkotare

Oh, the anti-Semites never miss a chance to hit their talking points...


----------



## Jos

What's a semite?


----------



## JStone

Jos said:


> Harper is bought and paid for by the Canadian Jewish lobby



Mossad is behind Harper and also perpetrated 9/11, right, slut? http://www.usmessageboard.com/4053557-post6.html

Shouldn't you be blowing touristas instead of posting during your 18 hour daily siesta in bankrupt socialist shithole racist spain? 

Spain: Racism and Intolerance Advance Relentlessly · Global Voices


----------



## JStone

Allahu Fucku Pallies!

Palestinians celebrate 9/11
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrM0dAFsZ8k]Palestinians celebrating the fall of the twin towers on 911 - YouTube[/ame]


Palestinians condemned the killing of bin Laden their "hero warrior"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVTTbmN1aRI]Palestinians condemn killing of &#39;holy warrior&#39; bin Laden - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians call for death of all Americans and Jews
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo]Islam: Oh Allah - Kill all Jews and Americans! - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians boast of the death of their own children and wives: "We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]

Welcome to the world of the Palestinian 


> Allah, oh our Lord
> Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
> in all places
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> the Christians and their supporters
> the Communists and their adherents
> Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
> and don't even leave even one.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

And another anti-Semite (jstone) joins the hate party.


----------



## JStone

Unkotare said:


> And another anti-Semite (jstone) joins the hate party.



Islam loves Jews, psycho.

Sahih Bukhari [sacred islamic scripture] 
The Day of Judgment will not have come until you fight with the Jews, and the stones and the trees behind which a Jew will be hiding will say: 'O Muslim! There is a Jew hiding behind me, come and kill him!


----------



## Ropey

I wonder if there is any use to be posting here anymore.

It's simply personal attacks now anyway. 

That's all that's left here it seems.


----------



## JStone

Ropey said:


> I wonder if there is any use to be posting here anymore.
> 
> It's simply personal attacks now anyway.
> 
> That's all that's left here it seems.



Back to the Fakestinians.  Who, exactly, are they? 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

^


> Foreign Affairs Minister John Baird, who will be accompanying Harper to New York, has already expressed Canada&#8217;s opposition to the Palestinian plan. *Canada supports a two-state solution to the conflict but only after a negotiated settlement between the Palestinians and the Israelis.*



Accept reality.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Egypt and Jordan already exist.
Why do the Egyptians and Jordanians living in Israel need a new state called Palestine?


----------



## Shogun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Egypt and Jordan already exist.
> Why do the Egyptians and Jordanians living in Israel need a new state called Palestine?



probably for the same reason all of those transplanted german, russian and polish hebes wanted their own nation.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Ropey said:


> I wonder if there is any use to be posting here anymore.
> 
> It's simply personal attacks now anyway.
> 
> That's all that's left here it seems.



How are you, Ropey?

Good to see you again.

I wonder if you know about the recent special election in Brooklyn, New York, in the district with the largest Jewish percentage in the country elected a Catholic Republican, in part as a referendum on the policies of President Obama...including his coldness toward Israel.

It will be interesting to see if this event changes the United States stance on the Palestinian nationhood question.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ropey

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Egypt and Jordan already exist.
> Why do the Egyptians and Jordanians living in Israel need a new state called Palestine?



Why doesn't matter. Why did the Jews get Israel?  Why didn't the Arabs take the partition initially?  What matters is the reality of today. 

There are enough Arab babies born in the area to be Palestinians.  Just because they refused the UN offer once in no way removes the legitimacy of that offer and thus true negotiation is what is needed. Face to face strict negotiations and not a unilateral plan like the Israeli unilateral plan to remove from Gaza.  

See how well that worked out?  To hide the head in the sand and pretend this issue will go away is not reality based in a globally connected world. The Jews of Israel know this. I live there for five months a year.  The economy can not take this continued fighting. Not with the slowdown. Not with global warming. 

Millions upon millions will die in the Middle East/Africa without a shot being fired if this status quo continues.


----------



## JStone

Shogun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt and Jordan already exist.
> Why do the Egyptians and Jordanians living in Israel need a new state called Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably for the same reason all of those transplanted german, russian and polish hebes wanted their own nation.
Click to expand...


The Jewish nation was established in Israel 3000 years ago.  Maybe, open a book or are you too short to reach the shelves at the library, little man? 

Can you provide an archaeological record of any Palestinian civilization? No, I didn't think so, little man.

Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> 
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


----------



## JStone

PoliticalChic said:


> It will be interesting to see if this event changes the United States stance on the Palestinian nationhood question.



Fakestinian. There really aren't Palestinians.  They're just garden variety Arabs.  Jews were called Palestinians during the British Mandate.

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
> Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ropey

PoliticalChic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there is any use to be posting here anymore.
> 
> It's simply personal attacks now anyway.
> 
> That's all that's left here it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you, Ropey?
> 
> Good to see you again.
> 
> I wonder if you know about the recent special election in Brooklyn, New York, in the district with the largest Jewish percentage in the country elected a Catholic Republican, in part as a referendum on the policies of President Obama...including his coldness toward Israel.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if this event changes the United States stance on the Palestinian nationhood question.
> 
> Any thoughts?
Click to expand...


It was a message sent. I don't see it as anything more than a clear message to Obama. He's got more than enough clear messages from all over the US and the world to deal with. 

It's not easy being a President and he is a motivator who has not been able to motivate. He is a compelling arbiter and organizer who has lost this ability since becoming President. The arrogance of his personal self-opinion. His opponents don't have this same opinion of his stands. Now the country is seeing his reluctance to do anything chancy or needful of a 'buck stops here' President. He is nothing of the sort. 

I see a president who is unwilling to take stands on many fronts unless he is quite sure of the outcome, but then willing to take other stands on other fronts when the outcomes are more clear.

Bowing to the House of Saud?  Bowing to the Japanese Emperor?  America is a country that fought the Monarchy and here is the President bowing to Kings?

Well, he's surely a different President. He wrote two books about himself before he was elected President. Most Presidents of the US wait until they are finished. So, I think he is mostly concerned about his legacy. 

The Economy has hamstrung his win and I for one am rather pleased at this coincidental occurrence. 

I call it G-d starving the beast.


----------



## Shogun

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt and Jordan already exist.
> Why do the Egyptians and Jordanians living in Israel need a new state called Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably for the same reason all of those transplanted german, russian and polish hebes wanted their own nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jewish nation was established in Israel 3000 years ago.  Maybe, open a book or are you too short to reach the shelves at the library, little man?
> 
> Can you provide an archaeological record of any Palestinian civilization? No, I didn't think so, little man.
> 
> Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel
> 
> 
> 
> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> 
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


..and Moses told the Pharaoh, "hey, don't worry about it.. We're already inventing oxygen in Israel.  Your first born can go ahead and keep living".


----------



## JStone

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably for the same reason all of those transplanted german, russian and polish hebes wanted their own nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish nation was established in Israel 3000 years ago.  Maybe, open a book or are you too short to reach the shelves at the library, little man?
> 
> Can you provide an archaeological record of any Palestinian civilization? No, I didn't think so, little man.
> 
> Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel
> 
> 
> 
> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> 
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ..and Moses told the Pharaoh, "hey, don't worry about it.. We're already inventing oxygen in Israel.  Your first born can go ahead and keep living".
Click to expand...


You have any archaeological evidence of a Palestinian civilization, little man? Nope, you dont. 

You know of any nations other than the Jews established in Israel over 3000 years? No, again.  

Israel was established 3000 years ago verified by the archaeological record, little man.

Harvard University Semitic Museum: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah--New exhibition at the Semitic Museum re-creates numerous aspects of ancient Israel


> The Semitic Museum has installed a new exhibition that brings the world of biblical Israel into vivid, three-dimensional reality. "The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine" immerses the viewer in Israelite daily life around the time of King Hezekiah (8th century B.C.), creating an experiential environment based on the latest archaeological, textual, and historical research.
> 
> The centerpiece of the exhibition is a full-scale Israelite house, open on one side, filled with authentic ancient artifacts that show how life was lived by common inhabitants of ancient Jerusalem. Agricultural tools, a cooking area, and a stall occupied by a single, scruffy ram fill the ground floor of the cube-shaped, mud-brick structure, which, thankfully, is not olfactorily authentic. The upper story, reached by a ladder, is devoted to eating and sleeping.
> 
> Harvard Gazette: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah


----------



## Shogun

"WHAAAAAAAHHHH IM TELLING THE *FBI* AND THE USMB MODS ON YOU!!!!"


----------



## JStone

Shogun said:


> "WHAAAAAAAHHHH IM TELLING THE *FBI* AND THE USMB MODS ON YOU!!!!"
> 
> 
> :ro:



The FBI already knows of your post regarding sex talk with kids, little man.  

Have you excavated that Palestinian civilization, little man? No? Keep digging, dumb motherfucker


----------



## Shogun

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> "WHAAAAAAAHHHH IM TELLING THE *FBI* AND THE USMB MODS ON YOU!!!!"
> 
> 
> :ro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI already knows of your post regarding sex talk with kids, little man.
> 
> Have you excavated that Palestinian civilization, little man? No? Keep digging, dumb motherfucker
Click to expand...


yea...  sure they do.  Pretend is fun, isn't it?



Go tell it to the Pharaoh!


----------



## JStone

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> "WHAAAAAAAHHHH IM TELLING THE *FBI* AND THE USMB MODS ON YOU!!!!"
> 
> 
> :ro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI already knows of your post regarding sex talk with kids, little man.
> 
> Have you excavated that Palestinian civilization, little man? No? Keep digging, dumb motherfucker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yea...  sure they do.  Pretend is fun, isn't it?
> 
> :rl:
> 
> Go tell it to the Pharaoh!
Click to expand...


The FBI Internet Division has your post pertaining to sex talk with kids.

Since this thread pertains to the Palestinians and not your low self esteem issues from being short, can you provide an archaeological record of any Palestinian civilization, little man?


----------



## JStone

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Egypt and Jordan already exist.
> Why do the Egyptians and Jordanians living in Israel need a new state called Palestine?



Er, Egyptians and Jordanians would live in Egypt and Jordan.  If they become Israeli citizens, they are no longer Egyptian and Jordanian.

Pretty simple concept


----------



## Unkotare

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another anti-Semite (jstone) joins the hate party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam loves Jews!
Click to expand...





I know you sure as hell don't!


----------



## Amadoos

Palestinians are just a waste of fresh air. We should give them all a one way ticket to yemen and forget about them.


----------



## Ropey

Amadoos said:


> Palestinians are just a waste of fresh air. We should give them all a one way ticket to yemen and forget about them.



It's too bad that we could not take the minima and maxima of the standard deviations of the bell curve of extremist views and toss them out like we do with statistics. 

They are now a people even if they were not considered such before these intervening generations since 1948, and they are now considered distinct by the majority of the world.  They are not Yemeni even if some are from Yemen originally. 

Note the similarities?  That's because they are similar.


----------



## Amadoos

Ropey said:


> Amadoos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are just a waste of fresh air. We should give them all a one way ticket to yemen and forget about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad that we could not take the minima and maxima of the standard deviations of the bell curve of extremist views and toss them out like we do with statistics.
> 
> They are now a people even if they were not considered such before these intervening generations since 1948, and they are now considered distinct by the majority of the world.  They are not Yemeni even if some are from Yemen originally.
> 
> Note the similarities?  That's because they are similar.
Click to expand...


Since you like the pals so much, why don't we roll them up in a magic carpet and send them to your house?


----------



## Ropey

It's not about like or dislike.

It's about the reality on the ground.


----------



## Moonglow

Palistine not being a nation hasn't worked to well either


----------



## Amadoos

Nobody cares what canada thinks


----------



## Ringel05

Amadoos said:


> Nobody cares what canada thinks



It would appear the feeling is mutual...... Across the board......


----------



## theliq

AND RUSSIA Stoney





JStone said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harper is bought and paid for by the Canadian Jewish lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mossad is behind Harper and also perpetrated 9/11, right, slut? http://www.usmessageboard.com/4053557-post6.html
> 
> Shouldn't you be blowing touristas instead of posting during your 18 hour daily siesta in bankrupt socialist shithole racist spain?
> 
> Spain: Racism and Intolerance Advance Relentlessly · Global Voices
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

CRETIN


Amadoos said:


> Palestinians are just a waste of fresh air. We should give them all a one way ticket to yemen and forget about them.


----------



## theliq

I do as you know stoney





jstone said:


> shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> the jewish nation was established in israel 3000 years ago.  Maybe, open a book or are you too short to reach the shelves at the library, little man?
> 
> Can you provide an archaeological record of any palestinian civilization? No, i didn't think so, little man.
> 
> Harvard semitic museum: The houses of ancient israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and moses told the pharaoh, "hey, don't worry about it.. We're already inventing oxygen in israel.  Your first born can go ahead and keep living".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have any archaeological evidence of a palestinian civilization, little man? Nope, you dont.
> 
> You know of any nations other than the jews established in israel over 3000 years? No, again.
> 
> Israel was established 3000 years ago verified by the archaeological record, little man.
> 
> Harvard university semitic museum: Jerusalem during the reign of king hezekiah--new exhibition at the semitic museum re-creates numerous aspects of ancient israel
> 
> 
> 
> the semitic museum has installed a new exhibition that brings the world of biblical israel into vivid, three-dimensional reality. "the houses of ancient israel: Domestic, royal, divine" immerses the viewer in israelite daily life around the time of king hezekiah (8th century b.c.), creating an experiential environment based on the latest archaeological, textual, and historical research.
> 
> The centerpiece of the exhibition is a full-scale israelite house, open on one side, filled with authentic ancient artifacts that show how life was lived by common inhabitants of ancient jerusalem. Agricultural tools, a cooking area, and a stall occupied by a single, scruffy ram fill the ground floor of the cube-shaped, mud-brick structure, which, thankfully, is not olfactorily authentic. The upper story, reached by a ladder, is devoted to eating and sleeping.
> 
> harvard gazette: Jerusalem during the reign of king hezekiah
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NightRyder

Because Harper gets his wigs from the mossad.


----------



## theliq

CANADA like AMERICA pressured by the JEWISH LOBBY,why do you cower to them,that what I'd like to KNOW.????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Ropey said:


> Canada will oppose an upcoming bid for statehood at the United Nations by Palestinians, says Prime Minister Stephen Harper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Friday, Harper said this sort of "unilateral action" on behalf of the Palestinian Authority is "very regrettable" and won't help the goal of establishing long-term peace in the Middle East.
> 
> The prime minister made the statement as he prepares to visit New York next week for a meeting with other world leaders whose nations are part of the military alliance that ousted Libyan dictator Moammar Gadhafi.
> 
> Also next Tuesday, Harper will attend a high-level meeting at the United Nations on improving maternal and child health in poor nations  a cause that Harper has been championing for more than a year.
> 
> On Wednesday, Harper's focus will be on the economy as he attends a business roundtable hosted by the New York Stock Exchange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada to oppose bid for Palestinian statehood
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> We view this unilateral action on behalf of the Palestinian Authority to be not helpful, Harper said during a stop in Saskatoon.
> 
> No unilateral actions like this are helpful in terms of establishing a long-run peace in the Middle East. Canada views the action as very regrettable and we will be opposing it at the United Nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign Affairs Minister John Baird, who will be accompanying Harper to New York, has already expressed Canadas opposition to the Palestinian plan. Canada supports a two-state solution to the conflict but only after a negotiated settlement between the Palestinians and the Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada News: Harper rejects Palestinian statehood bid
Click to expand...


----------



## JStone

theliq said:


> CANADA like AMERICA pressured by the JEWISH LOBBY,why do you cower to them,that what I'd like to



The most powerful Israeli lobby are Christians, dimwit.

Christians United For Israel...


> Christians United for Israel has grown to become the largest pro-Israel organization in the United States and one of the leading Christian grassroots movements in the world. CUFI spans all fifty states and reaches millions with our message. Each year CUFI holds hundreds of pro-Israel events in cities around the country. And each July, thousands of pro-Israel Christians gather in Washington, D.C. to participate in the CUFI Washington Summit and make their voices heard in support of Israel and the Jewish people.
> Our impact has been immediate. Our growth has been phenomenal. And we've only just begun.
> 
> Christians United for Israel: Welcome



Former President  of Spain Jose Maria Aznar: If Israel Goes Down, We All Go Down.  


> We cannot forget that Israel is the Wests best ally in a turbulent region.  The state of Israel was created by a decision of the UN. Its legitimacy, therefore, should not be in question. Israel is a nation with deeply rooted democratic institutions. It is a dynamic and open society that has repeatedly excelled in culture, science and technology.  Owing to its roots, history, and values, Israel is a fully fledged Western nation. Indeed, it is a normal Western nation, but one confronted by abnormal circumstances.
> What binds us, however, is our unyielding support for Israels right to exist and to defend itself. For Western countries to side with those who question Israels legitimacy, for them to play games in international bodies with Israels vital security issues, for them to appease those who oppose Western values rather than robustly to stand up in defense of those values, is not only a grave moral mistake, but a strategic error of the first magnitude.
> 
> Israel is a fundamental part of the West. The West is what it is thanks to its Judeo-Christian roots. If the Jewish element of those roots is upturned and Israel is lost, then we are lost too. Whether we like it or not, our fate is inextricably intertwined.  The real threats to regional stability, however, are to be found in the rise of a radical Islamism which sees Israels destruction as the fulfillment of its religious destiny and, simultaneously in the case of Iran, as an expression of its ambitions for regional hegemony. Both phenomena are threats that affect not only Israel, but also the wider West and the world at large.
> 
> Israel is our first line of defense in a turbulent region that is constantly at risk of descending into chaos; a region vital to our energy security owing to our overdependence on Middle Eastern oil; a region that forms the front line in the fight against extremism. If Israel goes down, we all go down. To defend Israels right to exist in peace, within secure borders, requires a degree of moral and strategic clarity that too often seems to have disappeared in Europe. The United States shows worrying signs of heading in the same direction.
> 
> The West is going through a period of confusion over the shape of the worlds future. To a great extent, this confusion is caused by a kind of masochistic self-doubt over our own identity; by the rule of political correctness; by a multiculturalism that forces us to our knees before others; and by a secularism which, irony of ironies, blinds us even when we are confronted by jihadis promoting the most fanatical incarnation of their faith. To abandon Israel to its fate, at this moment of all moments, would merely serve to illustrate how far we have sunk and how inexorable our decline now appears.
> 
> This cannot be allowed to happen. Motivated by the need to rebuild our own Western values, expressing deep concern about the wave of aggression against Israel, and mindful that Israels strength is our strength and Israels weakness is our weakness, I have decided to promote a new Friends of Israel initiative with the help of some prominent people, including David Trimble, Andrew Roberts, John Bolton, Alejandro Toledo (the former President of Peru), Marcello Pera (philosopher and former President of the Italian Senate), Fiamma Nirenstein (the Italian author and politician), the financier Robert Agostinelli and the Catholic intellectual George Weigel.
> 
> What binds us, however, is our unyielding support for Israels right to exist and to defend itself. For Western countries to side with those who question Israels legitimacy, for them to play games in international bodies with Israels vital security issues, for them to appease those who oppose Western values rather than robustly to stand up in defense of those values, is not only a grave moral mistake, but a strategic error of the first magnitude.  Israel is a fundamental part of the West. The West is what it is thanks to its Judeo-Christian roots. If the Jewish element of those roots is upturned and Israel is lost, then we are lost too. Whether we like it or not, our fate is inextricably intertwined.
> 
> Republicans Abroad





> "If Israel goes down, we all go down.  If Israel is a part of the Western world, if the Western world is eliminated from the Middle East, it is a problem for all of us not only for ISrael.  It would be a great victory for the enemies of democracy, for the enemies of freedom. "
> 
> What Israel and the Jewish People have meant historically  to Western democracy: "I cannot explain Europe, I cannot explain my country, I cannot explain myself without referring to this heritage they share with us the same values: Freedom, democracy, tolerance and pluralism."
> 
> "Trying to isolate Israel is not a good policy.  And to demonize Israel is not a good policy."


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H23kvw85tWs]Aznar on his "Friends of Israel" initiative - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NightRyder

Stoner, are you on drugs? You laugh at spics.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Jos said:


> Harper is bought and paid for by the Canadian Jewish lobby
> 
> 
> 
> Canadas Israel Lobby
> Canadas relations with the Arab/Muslim world are second in importance and difficulty only to its relationship with the United States. The one serious threat to Canadian citizens now stems from the mounting anger of Arabs and other Muslims, fomented largely by Israels long-standing occupation of Palestine. The Mid-East conflict has for sixty years been the principal issue on the agenda of the UN General Assembly, a body in which Canadians like to shine. Trade with the Middle East, while modest, is largely in manufactured goods, the sort favoured by Canadian exporters.
> 
> Canadas foreign policy, however, fails to reflect these concerns. Its votes in the UN General Assembly and other international bodies are closer in support of Israel than those of any other nation apart from the United States and its five Pacific satellites. Prime Minister Harpers personal statements are more biased towards Israel than those of any other leader. (1) This imbalance does not accord with the advice of the men and women employed by Canada to determine and implement its interests in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> The Progressive Mind » Canada
> 
> *Soon*
Click to expand...




Bigtime, I might add. Canadians don't run or own this country, the zionists do. We just live here and pay our taxes while we sit back and loose our freedoms. Just great, eh?


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harper is bought and paid for by the Canadian Jewish lobby
> 
> 
> 
> Canadas Israel Lobby
> Canadas relations with the Arab/Muslim world are second in importance and difficulty only to its relationship with the United States. The one serious threat to Canadian citizens now stems from the mounting anger of Arabs and other Muslims, fomented largely by Israels long-standing occupation of Palestine. The Mid-East conflict has for sixty years been the principal issue on the agenda of the UN General Assembly, a body in which Canadians like to shine. Trade with the Middle East, while modest, is largely in manufactured goods, the sort favoured by Canadian exporters.
> 
> Canadas foreign policy, however, fails to reflect these concerns. Its votes in the UN General Assembly and other international bodies are closer in support of Israel than those of any other nation apart from the United States and its five Pacific satellites. Prime Minister Harpers personal statements are more biased towards Israel than those of any other leader. (1) This imbalance does not accord with the advice of the men and women employed by Canada to determine and implement its interests in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> The Progressive Mind » Canada
> 
> *Soon*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigtime, I might add. Canadians don't run or own this country, the zionists do. We just live here and pay our taxes while we sit back and loose our freedoms. Just great, eh?
Click to expand...




You poor thing. Do they poison the well water too?


----------



## JStone

feduptaxpayer said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harper is bought and paid for by the Canadian Jewish lobby
> 
> 
> 
> Canadas Israel Lobby
> Canadas relations with the Arab/Muslim world are second in importance and difficulty only to its relationship with the United States. The one serious threat to Canadian citizens now stems from the mounting anger of Arabs and other Muslims, fomented largely by Israels long-standing occupation of Palestine. The Mid-East conflict has for sixty years been the principal issue on the agenda of the UN General Assembly, a body in which Canadians like to shine. Trade with the Middle East, while modest, is largely in manufactured goods, the sort favoured by Canadian exporters.
> 
> Canadas foreign policy, however, fails to reflect these concerns. Its votes in the UN General Assembly and other international bodies are closer in support of Israel than those of any other nation apart from the United States and its five Pacific satellites. Prime Minister Harpers personal statements are more biased towards Israel than those of any other leader. (1) This imbalance does not accord with the advice of the men and women employed by Canada to determine and implement its interests in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> The Progressive Mind » Canada
> 
> *Soon*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigtime, I might add. Canadians don't run or own this country, the zionists do. We just live here and pay our taxes while we sit back and loose our freedoms. Just great, eh?
Click to expand...


Another vertically challenged little twit afraid of the Jews.  Hey, punkass, there's one under your bed 

Pussy


----------



## Foxfyre

Well this could have been an interesting discussion except for those who have nothing to contribute but thrown food.  A pity.

Doesn't anybody other than Canada see a problem with official recognition of a state of Palestine while Palestinian leaders are still on record as intending to wipe Israel off the face of the Earth?  Nobody sees a reason to insist that the Palestinian leadership renounce that intention before they receive statehood?


----------



## JStone

Foxfyre said:


> Well this could have been an interesting discussion except for those who have nothing to contribute but thrown food.  A pity.
> 
> Doesn't anybody other than Canada see a problem with official recognition of a state of Palestine while Palestinian leaders are still on record as intending to wipe Israel off the face of the Earth?  Nobody sees a reason to insist that the Palestinian leadership renounce that intention before they receive statehood?



Who are the Palestinians?  What is Palestine?  I see no Palestine or Palestinians in the Bible.


----------



## Ropey

Foxfyre said:


> Well this could have been an interesting discussion except for those who have nothing to contribute but thrown food.  A pity.
> 
> Doesn't anybody other than Canada see a problem with official recognition of a state of Palestine while Palestinian leaders are still on record as intending to wipe Israel off the face of the Earth?  Nobody sees a reason to insist that the Palestinian leadership renounce that intention before they receive statehood?



Oh, yes many do but many are not willing to stand up Foxfyre.  The Muslim bloc is powerful in the United Nations. The oil contracts alone and vote sharing can not be compared although the reverse discrimination is called out loudly.

But the extremists of both sides try to shut up the more moderate voices.  Clearly one can see which side excels at those methods, but both are involved for certain.


----------



## JStone

Ropey said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well this could have been an interesting discussion except for those who have nothing to contribute but thrown food.  A pity.
> 
> Doesn't anybody other than Canada see a problem with official recognition of a state of Palestine while Palestinian leaders are still on record as intending to wipe Israel off the face of the Earth?  Nobody sees a reason to insist that the Palestinian leadership renounce that intention before they receive statehood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes many do but many are not willing to stand up Foxfyre.  The Muslim bloc is powerful in the United Nations. The oil contracts alone and vote sharing can not be compared although the reverse discrimination is called out loudly.
> 
> But the extremists of both sides try to shut up the more moderate voices.  Clearly one can see which side excels at those methods, but both are involved for certain.
Click to expand...


Extremists on both sides?  Show us where in the Torah it says to murder Muslims like the Quran says to murder Jews.

Show us examples of Jewish suicide bombers blowing up Muslim discos and buses and Jewish leaders calling for the genocide of Muslims as Muslims do against Jews.

Go on, show us, POS


----------



## Ropey

> Extremists on both sides? Show us where in the Torah it says to murder Muslims like the Quran says to murder Jews.
> 
> Show us examples of Jewish suicide bombers blowing up Muslim discos and buses and Jewish leaders calling for the genocide of Muslims as Muslims do against Jews.
> 
> Go on, show us, POS



You try and do it here.

Look at the forum. Look at your flood of invective.

You are lost to discussion and modernity by your fear driven hatred. I live in Israel for 4 - 5 months a year. The settlers are very extremist.  Let me tell you.  Israel brought them in to man the gates as it were and they are not going to easily leave either. You think Gaza was a move?  No, there are both sides. Remember the population of the Jews. For every one Jewish extremist, there is likely hundreds of Muslim extremists.  And I'm not going to discuss or argue degrees of extremism.

But for my view, I am now considered a POS. Remember JStone? You did the same thing to me as Marc39 for the same responses of mine.

They have not changed in all this time.


----------



## JStone

Ropey said:


> Extremists on both sides? Show us where in the Torah it says to murder Muslims like the Quran says to murder Jews.
> 
> Show us examples of Jewish suicide bombers blowing up Muslim discos and buses and Jewish leaders calling for the genocide of Muslims as Muslims do against Jews.
> 
> Go on, show us, POS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You try and do it here.
> 
> Look at the forum. Look at your flood of invective.
> 
> You are lost to discussion and modernity by your fear driven hatred. I live in Israel for 4 - 5 months a year. The settlers are very extremist.  Let me tell you.  Israel brought them in to man the gates as it were and they are not going to easily leave either. You think Gaza was a move?  No, there are both sides. Remember the population of the Jews. For every one Jewish extremist, there is likely hundreds of Muslim extremists.  And I'm not going to discuss or argue degrees of extremism.
> 
> But for my view, I am now considered a POS. Remember JStone? You did the same thing to me as Marc39 for the same responses of mine.
> 
> They have not changed in all this time.
Click to expand...


Soooo, no examples of Israeli extremism, after all.  No worries, dink.


----------



## JStone

Ropey said:


> Extremists on both sides? Show us where in the Torah it says to murder Muslims like the Quran says to murder Jews.
> 
> Show us examples of Jewish suicide bombers blowing up Muslim discos and buses and Jewish leaders calling for the genocide of Muslims as Muslims do against Jews.
> 
> Go on, show us, POS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You try and do it here.
> 
> Look at the forum. Look at your flood of invective.
> 
> You are lost to discussion and modernity by your fear driven hatred. I live in Israel for 4 - 5 months a year. The settlers are very extremist.  Let me tell you.  Israel brought them in to man the gates as it were and they are not going to easily leave either. You think Gaza was a move?  No, there are both sides. Remember the population of the Jews. For every one Jewish extremist, there is likely hundreds of Muslim extremists.  And I'm not going to discuss or argue degrees of extremism.
> 
> But for my view, I am now considered a POS. Remember JStone? You did the same thing to me as Marc39 for the same responses of mine.
> 
> They have not changed in all this time.
Click to expand...


You are one very, very stupid person.  Now, go sit in the corner wearing your dunce cap.

Eminent Journalist Sir Harold Evans, Knighted for Services to Journalism and the International Press Institute's "50 Heroes Of World Press Freedom" and Former Editor of the London Times. 


> Four years ago Israel voluntarily pulled out all its soldiers and uprooted all its settlers [from Gaza]. Here was a wonderful chance for Gaza to be the building block of a Palestinian state, and for Hamas to do what the Israelis did &#8211; take a piece of land and build a model state. They didn't. Instead of helping the desperate Palestinians, they conducted a religious war.
> 
> ...Hamas is committed not just to fight Israeli soldiers; it is a terrorist organisation hellbent on the destruction of the state of Israel.
> 
> While new rockets hit Israel over many months there was no rush by the world's moralisers &#8211; including Britain &#8211; to censure Hamas, no urgency as there was in "world opinion" when Israel finally responded. Then Israel was immediately accused of a "disproportionate" response without anyone thinking: "What is a 'proportionate' attack against an enemy dedicated to exterminating your people?" A dedication to exterminating all of his?
> 
> Colonel Richard Kemp, a British commander in Bosnia and Afghanistan, stated: "The Israeli Defence Forces did more to safeguard the rights of civilians in a combat zone than any other army in the history of warfare." The "collateral damage" was less than the Nato allies inflicted on the Bosnians in the conflict with Yugoslavia.
> 
> No doubt there were blunders. A defensive war is still a war with all its suffering and destruction. But Hamas compounded its original war crime with another. It held its own people hostage. It used them as human shields. It regarded every (accidental) death as another bullet in the propaganda war.
> A moral atrocity | Harold Evans | Comment is free | The Guardian


----------



## Foxfyre

There was a time that small groups of militant Zionists did commit acts of terrorism in their efforts to force creation of an Israeli state.  Such groups as the Irgun, Haganah, Palmach, and Lehi targeted British authorities, U.N. personnel, Arabs, and others.  They most likely held up creation of the State of Israel that was ultimately provided by the more reasonable and peaceful actions of most of the Jews who wanted a State of Israel.

Israel since has denounced such terrorist acts and does not engage in them while creating the most democratic and free nation that exists in the Middle East.  Are there still extremist Jews?  Of course there are just as there are extremists among all groups everywhere.  Is terrorism a tactic or policy of Israel now.  No it is not.

Is terrorism a tactic or policy of militant Palestine including its leadership?  Yes it is.  And until that fact is dealt with, I think all thinking people understand why no formal state of Palestine should be recognized.


----------



## Ropey

Foxfyre said:


> There was a time that small groups of militant Zionists did commit acts of terrorism in their efforts to force creation of an Israeli state.  Such groups as the Irgun, Haganah, Palmach, and Lehi targeted British authorities, U.N. personnel, Arabs, and others.  They most likely held up creation of the State of Israel that was ultimately provided by the more reasonable and peaceful actions of most of the Jews who wanted a State of Israel.
> 
> Israel since has denounced such terrorist acts and does not engage in them while creating the most democratic and free nation that exists in the Middle East.  Are there still extremist Jews?  Of course there are just as there are extremists among all groups everywhere.  Is terrorism a tactic or policy of Israel now.  No it is not.
> 
> Is terrorism a tactic or policy of militant Palestine including its leadership?  Yes it is.  And until that fact is dealt with, I think all thinking people understand why no formal state of Palestine should be recognized.



Very well put.  However, I believe one also needs to look at the settlers as they were brought in to man the gates and although there is no policy of extremism or terror as a policy of Israel, there is no doubt that the settlers do extreme and terrorist acts and the government does not do much more than pay lip service.

And yes, there are far more terrorist acts from the other side and yes they have state sponsoring.

It's not at all uncommon knowledge for people who actually do live there.  The border is where their most extreme are and ours as well.

We will not man our gates with our children. We will with our most extreme minded. It is true and I accept it as a necessary response.

But there it is regardless.


----------



## JStone

Ropey said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a time that small groups of militant Zionists did commit acts of terrorism in their efforts to force creation of an Israeli state.  Such groups as the Irgun, Haganah, Palmach, and Lehi targeted British authorities, U.N. personnel, Arabs, and others.  They most likely held up creation of the State of Israel that was ultimately provided by the more reasonable and peaceful actions of most of the Jews who wanted a State of Israel.
> 
> Israel since has denounced such terrorist acts and does not engage in them while creating the most democratic and free nation that exists in the Middle East.  Are there still extremist Jews?  Of course there are just as there are extremists among all groups everywhere.  Is terrorism a tactic or policy of Israel now.  No it is not.
> 
> Is terrorism a tactic or policy of militant Palestine including its leadership?  Yes it is.  And until that fact is dealt with, I think all thinking people understand why no formal state of Palestine should be recognized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very well put.  However, I believe one also needs to look at the settlers as they were brought in to man the gates and although there is no policy of extremism or terror as a policy of Israel, there is no doubt that the settlers do extreme and terrorist acts and the government does not do much more than pay lip service.
> 
> And yes, there are far more terrorist acts from the other side and yes they have state sponsoring.
> 
> It's not at all uncommon knowledge for people who actually do live there.  The border is where their most extreme are and ours as well.
> 
> We will not man our gates with our children. We will with our most extreme minded. It is true and I accept it as a necessary response.
> 
> But there it is regardless.
Click to expand...


Jews living in Israel are not settlers, stupid.  Now, you know, stupid.

Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
Tel Dan Stele Verifying King David Dynasty 3000 years ago
The Tel Dan Stela and the Kings of Aram and Israel

Judaea Capta Coins Minted By Romans against Jews 2000 years ago 
Judaea Capta coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jewish Dead Sea Scrolls 2000 years old.
Dead Sea Scrolls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


----------



## JStone

Foxfyre said:


> There was a time that small groups of militant Zionists did commit acts of terrorism in their efforts to force creation of an Israeli state.



Er, Israel was a state 3000 years ago.  Open a book, fk'ing moron.

*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...*


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to it&#8217;s own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in it&#8217;s own right; it asserted it&#8217;s claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel...
> PBS - Heritage


 
*University of Chicago Oriental Institute---Empires in the Fertile Crescent: : Israel, Ancient Assyria, and Anatolia*


> Visitors will get a rare look at one of the most important geographic regions in the ancient Near East beginning January 29 with the opening of "Empires in the Fertile Crescent: Ancient Assyria, Anatolia and Israel," the newest galleries at the Museum of the Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago.
> 
> The galleries showcase artifacts that illustrate the power of these ancient civilizations, including sculptural representations of tributes demanded by kings of ancient Assyria, and some sources of continual fascination, such as a fragment of the Dead Sea Scrolls--one of the few examples in the United States.
> 
> "Visitors begin in Assyria, move across Anatolia and down the Mediterranean coast to the land of ancient Israel. The galleries also trace the conquests of the Assyrian empire across the Middle East and follow their trail to Israel."
> 
> *The Israelites, who emerged as the dominant people of that region in about 975 B.C. are documented by many objects of daily life, a large stamp engraved with a biblical text and an ossuary (box for bones) inscribed in Hebrew.
> Probably the most spectacular portion of the Megiddo gallery, however, is the Megiddo ivories. These exquisitely carved pieces of elephant tusks were inlays in furniture, and a particularly large piece was made into a game board.*
> 
> Oriental Institute | Museum


 
*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. In the end, however, Israel was no match for expansionist Assyria. Samaria, the Israelite capital, fell to the Assyrians in 722 B.C.E.
> 
> The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


 
*University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology: Canaan and Ancient Israel *


> The first major North American exhibition dedicated to the archaeology of ancient Israel and neighboring lands, "Canaan and Ancient Israel" features more than 350 rare artifacts from about 3,000 to 586 B.C.E., excavated by University of Pennsylvania Museum archaeologists in Israel,
> Artcom Museums Tour: University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology, Philadelphia PA


 
*Yale Law School Faculty Scholarship Series: Ancient Land Law in Israel, Mesopotamia, Egypt*


> This Article provides an overview of the land regimes that the peoples of Mesopotamia, Egypt, and Israel created by law and custom between 3000 B.C. and 500 B.C
> 
> A look at land regimes in the earliest periods of human history can illuminate debate over the extent to which human institutions can be expected to vary from time to time and place to place.
> "Ancient Land Law: Mesopotamia, Egypt, Israel" by Robert C. Ellickson and Charles DiA. Thorland


 
*Yale University Press: Education in Ancient Israel*


> In this groundbreaking new book, distinguished biblical scholar James L. Crenshaw investigates both the pragmatic hows and the philosophical whys of education in ancient Israel and its surroundings. Asking questions as basic as "Who were the teachers and students and from what segment of Israelite society did they come?" and "How did instructors interest young people in the things they had to say?" Crenshaw explores the institutions and practices of education in ancient Israel. The results are often surprising and more complicated than one would expect.
> 
> Education in Ancient Israel - Crenshaw, James L - Yale University Press


 
*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


 
*Cambridge University Press: The World of Ancient Israel *
The Bodies of God and the World of Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

*Cambridge University Press: Wisdom in Ancient Israel*
Wisdom in Ancient Israel - Academic and Professional Books - Cambridge University Press

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------

